# No eth0: GA-M61SME-S2 - GeForce 6100 / nForce 405 [SOLVED]

## liebenow

I recently upgraded my system board to a Gigabyte GA-M61SME-S2 but can not seem to get ethernet device to work.

```

#lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (reva2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nvidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nvidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03f3 (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 03d1 (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Dram Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

```

according to dmesg forcedeth is binding to 00:07.0 but this is not resulting in the appearance of eth0

I tried my Live CD and did not have ethernet either

running 2-6-21-r2

Help!! Please!!

----------

## bugg_tb

I know this isn't good news, but I have seen in various places the fact that certain revisions of the controller just dont' work for some reason. And if the live CD doesn't see it thats not good news.

You may be forced to buy a PCI network card

Tom

----------

## liebenow

SOLVED!!!

problem was with udev.

the new card was being called eth1

had to delete /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistant-net.rules

now everything works

probably shouldn't attempt a main board replacement at 2 a.m. anymore  :Wink: 

----------

## Mit

Cool, that did the trick when i changed mobo - couldn't work out why it was moaning about no eth0 even thou I was getting the same forcedeth error.

Thanks!

----------

